# TAMER Pivot Plus XC Titanium



## Benz35 (19. Februar 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/250999296452?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_2160wt_1396


----------

